# Central Wisc Muddy Waters Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,5,6,9,10,13,14,15,16,18,19,22,27,30,31,34,36,38,39,41,48,51,52,
55,56,58,60

27 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the last series

4,7,14,15,17,20,21,24,26,27

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks the waterblind

1,9,10,13,15,16,18,19,22,30,31,34,39,41,51,52,56,58,60

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#7 Drake O/H Brad LaFave
2nd-#21 Nitro O/H Joseph Behnke
3rd-#26 Raider O/H Rod Pfaff
4th-#14 Ruckus O/H Carl Ruffalo
RJ-#4
Jams- 15,20

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

3,5,6,7,9,11,22,23,24,27,28,31,32,34,35,36,37,39,40,
42,44,50,51,55,56

25 total


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Open Callbacks the waterblind
> 
> 1,9,10,13,15,16,18,19,22,30,31,34,39,41,51,52,56,58,60
> 
> 19 total



Good luck Jim Powers and Jet #10...... And to all the others


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind
3,5,6,7,9,22,23,27,28,32,36,39,40,42,44,50,55

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks the last series

9,13,18,19,30,31,39,41,51,56,58,60

12 total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way To Go Ruckus And Mr. Carl!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Way To Go Ruckus And Mr. Carl!!!


Congrats to "Mr. Snuggles" and Carl. His name is NOT Ruckus! I explained this to Carl just yesterday. Mine was named first, and his granddaughter named HIS "Mr. Snuggles". Just because Carl won't show his softer side....


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results
1st- #58 Buster - Wayne Curtis(Qual for Natl. Open)
2nd-#18 Jerry Lee - Lynne DuBose (Qual for Natl Open)
3rd-#30 Windy - Ken Neil
4th-#56 Hawk - Patric Corteen
RJ-#60
Jams-51,39,31,19,13,9

Congrats to all!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to all that placed and jamed!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

saltgrass said:


> Congrats to all that placed and jamed!!!!!


Ditto, but an especially HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO WAYNE AND BUSTER!!!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Dang...wish I could've gotten back over there today....had to work....but it was fun being the marshal for the open on Fri. and Sat. and getting to see some great dog work, plus meeting a lot of good people!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Buster, Jerry Lee, Windy and Hawk!!! Congrats to all who finished as well.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Qualifying Results
> 
> 1st-#7 Drake O/H Brad LaFave
> 2nd-#21 Nitro O/H Joseph Behnke
> ...


Wahoo Drake and Brad! QAA!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Wahoo Drake and Brad! QAA!!


I like seeing Jazz's offspring doing well, as I have a young pup out of her and Ranger.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to amateur and SVRC member Dennis Pugh on the Jam in the Open with Air.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Way to Go Wayne! Congratulation to Ken and Brenda as well!


----------

